# When can a puppy start agility?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The place where Gustave went for puppy class has agility classes and they looked like so much fun!! But I read somewhere puppies shouldn't do agility because their bones aren't strong enough. 

So, when can we start? He's 7mo and 5.5lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure it would probably be best to ask the trainer. I love watching maltese in agility and i know Gustave would have a blast!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When I was teaching agility, we told people at least one year old. The jumps are hard on the growth plates, which aren't fully formed till then, or a bit later.

It is a ton of fun, I traveled with my Aussie all over. But it did mess with his spine and he retired himself.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Some places have classes for puppies younger than a year where they learn the early stage stuff, but yes, you are supposed to wait until at least a year for them to do jumps and some of the obstacles.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Some places have classes for puppies younger than a year where they learn the early stage stuff, but yes, you are supposed to wait until at least a year for them to do jumps and some of the obstacles.


So this place does have puppy agility classes. I wasn't sure about it but I am inclined to try them out since you mentioned it. 

If I do, what is the stuff I should look out for? What height is OK for jumps? Which particular obstacles are bad? Any guidance would be very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> When I was teaching agility, we told people at least one year old. The jumps are hard on the growth plates, which aren't fully formed till then, or a bit later.
> 
> It is a ton of fun, I traveled with my Aussie all over. But it did mess with his spine and he retired himself.


You taught agility??? That's super cool. 

Sorry to hear about your Aussie. Does this mean agility will cause health problems in most dogs?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm not sure it would probably be best to ask the trainer. I love watching maltese in agility and i know Gustave would have a blast!


Trainer says he can do puppy agility, but I want to make sure. 

Gustave loves jumping through the hula hoop at home, I'm sure he will love this stuff. He jumps through, then comes running to me for treats. The hoop is touching the ground all the time, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> So this place does have puppy agility classes. I wasn't sure about it but I am inclined to try them out since you mentioned it.
> 
> If I do, what is the stuff I should look out for? What height is OK for jumps? Which particular obstacles are bad? Any guidance would be very helpful.
> 
> ...


I honestly would keep the jumps to the floor until he is older. I would also be very careful about doing much on a full height dog-walk or teeter. Both can be very scary for small puppies. 

I honestly have focused on obedience with my guys and have not done much agility. Our training club when I lived in Georgia though had a class that was supposed to transition dogs from basic obedience to competition and it incorporated both obedience and some pre-agility (tunnels, jumps and weaves and a few short contacts). It was great fun. I try to get my guys familiar with tunnels for play anyway by buying those kids play tunnels. They love to run through them. 

Are you on Facebook? You can find me and friend me there. I have a group that I set up for Performance Maltese. Several of our members there work in Agility and you might wish to ask them as I know many have much more experience with this than I do. 

I love seeing these little guys out competing in performance events. I think it shows our dogs talents off. Those talents are often under-appreciated.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, Carina. This is very helpful. Added you on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I did teach. My boy had many titles, we just did it for fun. A Maltese will have a 12" jump. It is determined by their height at the shoulder, not their weight. You can/could start not with the non jumps/contacts. The chute, weave poles, etc. be aware, when he's ready for it all, he will need to go all they way on the teeter because of his weight. And the 9 foot Aframe may really be hard for him. It was for Vulfie, he had a 20" jump.

But for now, no jumping. And yes, they should know basic commands, sit, stay, wait. For the start line and table.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I do agility with Bogie and Cassie. We do it in a "Just for Fun" class. The dogs have a great time. You can start a young dog with tunnels and weaves, but like Carina said, I wouldn't let Gustave jump or do full size equipment yet. The following is a clip of my friend working with Cassie in while I film it. I am very lucky to be able to do a class that has four Maltese in it.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It wouldn't load for me. Where are you training? On Eastlake rd? If so, Alan was my teacher all those years ago! We were at UpperSuncoast then.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I already startet in my dogschool with playfull agility when she was 10 Mont. She loves to Jump and runs tru the tunnel! 😃For the real Agility she has to be older and listen to all the commands. I think Agility is a fun thing to do! Were i go we also hafe a small- small group class... For Maltese, Chihuauas and Bolonkna Zwetna.... Lili loves it! I can only recomand it 😀😀😀😀


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the Video with Cassy!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the video. So cute!! I'm excited to start puppy agility with Gustave. Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Puppies can start learning foundations for agility at any age. No full-height contacts or jumps until the dog is full grown. Most Maltese end up in the 8 inch jump height class for most venues. Only USDAA still has our toy dogs jumping 12 inches in the championship class.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> It wouldn't load for me. Where are you training? On Eastlake rd? If so, Alan was my teacher all those years ago! We were at UpperSuncoast then.


We are at Upper Suncoast Dog Training Center, training with Bethany and Susan.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We did it! Just came back from our first class. It was soooo much fun. They did very basic stuff. Weave poles, tunnels, stays on table etc. We did jumps but the bar was set at the lowest height, so he was basically just walking over it. 

We did a frame too, but I think it was set pretty low. Like lower than my waist height. Hope that was ok. I was afraid Gustave might be scared but he wasn't at all. He loved it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds like a training A frame. Wait till you see the 9 footer!!!! Vulfie even had trouble with it!! And little light weight dogs on the teeter are always fun to watch.


----------

